# Pokemon Auditory Hallucinations?



## Bringer (Sep 21, 2014)

This has happened to me before in the past whenever I would play Pokemon for a few hours and then go to shower or sleep, but I always ignored it until it went away. Today I went on a long ride(About 5 hours going and leaving) and to kill the time I played Pokemon Firered on my nintendo DS.

Today when I showered I started hearing the Pokemon battle music in my head, and I wasn't completely weirded out because again, it has happened to me in the past. I then tried shit like turning off the shower, or just talking but I still heard the music. Once I got out the shower the music is gone. Then I started hearing it again when I was browsing on NF. This was the first time I would hear the music outside of the shower, or when I wasn't about to go to sleep. 

I then decided to google it, and quite a few similar stories came up. People who would play Pokemon for a few hours, and then hear Pokemon music even when the game is off. Has any of this happened to anyone here, or am I just crazy?


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't get the battle music, but I'll get music from a town or route. I've come to accept it.


----------



## Rob (Nov 19, 2014)

HOLY SHIT! 

From age 9-12, my friend and I would do nothing but play Pokemon together...

One day he went home, and I just went and laid down... I shit you not, I heard the in-game music for our games playing... 

But no one other than me was in my room and I wasn't playing. It was so weird...

That was like 8-9 years ago though.


----------



## lacey (Nov 19, 2014)

Methinks you need to lay off the Pokemon for a while.


----------

